# Do you own several animals? Is it a bit of an obsession?



## J bath (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

Im writing from Twenty Twenty Television, the award winning production company behind series such as The Choir: With Gareth Malone (BBC Two), Worlds Strictest Parents (BBC Three) and Garrows Law (BBC One).

We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own.

We have a strong track record for thought-provoking documentary programmings, and are currently producing a series which aims to tell the untold story of what its like to experiece Hoarding, in all different forms.

I would to love to talk to anyone who is interested at more length.

My number is 02074242020 Ext (7795) or you can email me at [email protected]

It would be great to hear from you.
Thanks very much.
Jules


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me get this straight - you want people to admit they hoard animals and go on TV and admit that??!!!:huh: - people who hoard animals only do so because they have a mental illness and they often, I have to say not always though, have no idea they are doing it and think they are providing the best care for the animals, they are often vunerable members of society whom their lifestyle has got out of hand for whatever reason - hence the problem!! 
People who have lots of pets and can look after them well are not hoarders - look up the definition of an animal hoarder - they are pet owners who have chosen a lifestyle, some people have a few cars and some a few cats, they just happen to have a few more than your average 2.4 pets or whatever the national average is!!! 
I don't think you're going to get many willing victims - I mean volunteers - purely for entertainments sake, if you do I hope you pay them well for having the piss taken out of them for some freak show!!!!!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

You might get more replies on dog chat, cat chat and general chat if you haven't already posted there!  Good Luck.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:cursinglease go away and stop insulting all the loving caring pet owners on our site.YOU ARE NOT WELCOME:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

pheebus said:


> You might get more replies on dog chat, cat chat and general chat if you haven't already posted there!  Good Luck.


He got more replies, none I think he wanted though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

i own allot..but i'm pretty sure i'm not hoarding!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive never thought of myself as a hoarder. A boarder, a mad woman but not a hoarder.

Hang on maybe i need some more animals. lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got *has a quick head count * 40 pets, mostly rodents so its not like Ive got animals running all over the house, they are all clean, have all the vet care they should have (preventative and otherwise), and they are fed enough of the correct food. Unfortunately some people have a couple of pets and dont provide the care they should have . Having said that I would rather eat my own hair than be on tv


----------

